# Smelly water



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hello all! For about two weeks now, my tank water has a "moldy" type smell to it. I have cleaned out the filters, have done 3 water changes(of 25%) + gravel vac. The water is crystal clear, the temp is set to 79-80 degrees and the fish are eating very healthy. Has anyone encountered this?. If so, what could be causing the smell?. The tank is not leaking anywhere, that is the first thing I checked for. Would appreciate your feedback!

thanks


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Do you have fresh carbon in your filters? After putting in new carbon and the smell is still there, then test your water and see what your parameters are and go from there.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

I no longer use carbon in my filters. I have heard different opinions on carbon - half the people say it is not necessary, the other half says it helps. Any other thoughts?

thanks!


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

The carbon will remove the smell from the water. Check all your water params. Ones of them is prob off is whats causing the smell.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Check your water parameters. Normally, a tank will smell as it cycles or is in the middle of a mini-cycle, and from the sound of it (e.g. you cleaning out the filters, lots of water changes, etc..) your tank could definitely be having a mini-cycle.

As stated above, adding carbon to the filters will help remove the smell. But you need to make sure that is not adding a band-aid to a problem, in lieu of fixing an actual issue going on (e.g. mini-cycle).


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks to all for your feedback. The tank started smelling prior to me cleaning the filters and doing the multiple water changes. So, I do not believe it is going thru a mini-cycle. The water still crystal clear....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Just because the water is clear, does not mean it could not be cycling again. I would add a bit of carbon, and that would fix the issue.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks! I will try that and see what happens.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you have a glass canopy try cleaning the bottom half of it to see if that is where the smell is coming from.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm with 'Cold.'

I raised an eyebrow with suspicion when you said you cleaned the filters.
I know you said the smell was there prior to that... but I dunno.

I'd say just continue with the water changes like you are, make sure the underhood is clean like the good doctor suggested, and see how it goes.

Be sure to do substrate vacs and don't disturb the filter media for awhile... or if you do, only rinse half of them per water change, rinsing them in room temperature water, (preferably discarded aquarium water.)

I wouldn't worry about charcoal... it's not going to fix your problem.

p.s. When you feed, you feed only what your fish will immediately eat and nothing gets the opportunity to reach and therefore sit on the bottom, right?

'Tis much better to "Underfeed" frequently than to "Overfeed" less frequently.


----------

